

Show HN: Desktop Notifications (webkit) for Hacker News - ashishchaudhary
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hndn/hkfhkpdkpjnbijpgfndjdghboghcplnc

======
ashishchaudhary
The extension runs with background permissions so you don't need to start
chrome for using it. It starts automatically at user-login to OS. The projects
is open sourced under MIT license.

Repo: [https://github.com/yankee101/HNDN](https://github.com/yankee101/HNDN)

------
buildup22
Works Great! I was looking for this. Few points you should consider: 1.
Mention that the extension is for Chrome. 2. Add a screenshot to the extension
page too. 3. Add an option to 'not' choose any notification sound.

~~~
ashishchaudhary
Thanks for the suggestions. Actually someone else has published the extension
on my behalf. I will ask him to add the image at the time of a major release.

------
keslag
This is the exact thing to ruin my productivity. I already have a FOMO problem
as it is.

------
lojack
One annoyance is that notifications never go away.

~~~
ashishchaudhary
Thanks for the suggestion. I will add an option to auto-hide notifications
after a certain time.

